
Show HN: Goshify, store entire Markdown texts in URLs - gbl08ma
http://goshify.tny.im/
======
qrv3w
Really cool! A useful feature would be to detect whether a document is
Markdown or not. I tried sharing some Go source files and they look funny
because it tries to convert them to markdown.

------
fiatjaf
That's basically a way to write something then share it with others?

~~~
gbl08ma
Well, yes, it allows for that :)

The main idea was just to build a hashify.me "clone" that didn't require
JavaScript to be enabled in the browser. I knew this would be easy to code in
Go and indeed it was: just a matter of putting a couple of libraries together.

The storage features are more to avoid having to use URL shorteners to save
the content. But with these features, it becomes more of a Markdown pastebin
than anything else...

